# Hitachi M12V issue



## Warren White (Mar 19, 2005)

Good day to all!
I am new to the forum, and found you doing a search for a problem that I discover some of us share. I used my new Hitachi M12V to do some dovetails (using a 1/4" bit with the collet sleeve). Well, the bit moved and of course the dovetails are ruined. I have had some suggestions regarding putting the collet sleeve in, and I will try that, but I want to use a larger shaft bit to minimize the chatter.

Two questions for the group: Hitachi advertises a 3/8" sleeve (which comes out to 9.5 mm). Can you use this for an 8 mm bit? Does anyone make an after-market collet for the Hitachi that you can buy for 1/4" and 8 mm?

Thanks for any and all advise.

Warren


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Warren, you have to match up bits and collets exactly. The 3/8" shank bits are specialty bits for the most part, not commonly found. You will not find an aftermarket collet, just OEM replacement's. Search through this forum and you will find lots of good advice on checking your collet and possible corrections to it.


----------



## TomB (Mar 13, 2005)

warren

try www.trend-usa.com the american arm of trend UK.

In england trend do a number of after market collets in most sizes for most routers


----------



## Warren (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't know if this is one of the pieces of advice you've already recieved but, line up the through cut on the reducer sleeve with through cut on the router collet. The only time I've ever had a bit climbon my m12v's is when I didn't align the cuts. I was lucky my hand wasn't where the spiral bit came through. Up until that time I was a little careless in hand placement and pushtool use. No longer. I now live by the motto that if anything can come loose or slip it will. And most likely at the worst probable time.


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 1, 2005)

leigh jigs makes an 8mm adapter that slides into your 1/2" collet for about 8 or 9 dollars. It works great.


----------

